# Faster...swim faster



## Pappy (Nov 3, 2014)

This Australian surfer wonders why the horns were going off and people were shouting.


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 3, 2014)

:hororr::eek1:


----------



## Warrigal (Nov 3, 2014)

But look how lovely and clean the water is at our beaches.  :grin:


----------



## Falcon (Nov 3, 2014)

That wet suit can't be very appetizing.  Yes, the water sure is clean and not bloody.......YET !


----------



## AprilT (Nov 3, 2014)

That's quite the sight to see.  A surfer just had a run in with a shark this past weekend, if not for a friend intervening, might have been a gonna.  This is just the most recent in the states and the second most recent in hawaii in months.

http://abcnews.go.com/topics/news/shark-attack.htm


----------

